# 5/5/12 Hog Point Croakers...confirmed



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Saturday evening, ate fished slept and fished some more with my fishing buddy Ephisher1. Time to see for ourselves, you always here wait a couple more weeks or there not here, its not warm enough, etc. Somebody has to get on em first so we got out and "fished for them". Great to get them when there catching but I like to fish for them also...lol.

I set up my 13' Team Alabama with the 40 series Okuma Sedros great reel by the way. My buddy had his 13' Surf AFAW and a Shimano 4000 series- alongside with my 12' Ken Preston custom light rod named "1968 Californian". 

Good night of fishing we were out around 100-125 yards tossing 4 oz with heavy duty double dropper with Bear hooks#4. Windy the whole time, water rough with gusts and air temp started in the high 60-70 then dropped down in the 50's not ideal hard head weather but again were fishing. I got 10 keepers before 11 pm relaxed and fished high tide and got six more, my buddy got 17 total. So 32 Croakers total between the both of us not a bad early bite. We were there 3 weeks ago and only got short Rock no croaks. Outing successful we got the Hard Head pillage!

Used bloods tipped with squid. Nothing on fish bites...got lazy :fishing:


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Second such report. Good stuff. 

Weather permitting, I'll be there on Saturday. :fishing:


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

thx for the report!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice report Elgin!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice work on HH. How deep do estimate you were fishing? Thanks for the report.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

What is a "keeper" croaker? Do yall have size limits up in MD? I have seen people in Va keep 10" croaker. Me I don't keep em if I can't fillet em.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

We have size limit of 9 inches. Some people keep them but they are fairly small for my liking. Usually I keep between 12 inches and above. Last year I caught some at Kiptopeke in the hight teens and to my surprised they tasted different to me. Not too bad but I prefer the smaller ones 12-16 inches.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice going on the croaker.

Say, is this place near Baltimore? If so, I wasn't aware that croaker came that far north!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice work Elgin !!!!!


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Cdog said:


> What is a "keeper" croaker? Do yall have size limits up in MD? I have seen people in Va keep 10" croaker. Me I don't keep em if I can't fillet em.


Lol...I dont do any croaker fishing in VA so I'm not sure of your limits, but up here in the Mason Dixon State, a keeper for me is anything with in regulation size and creel limit (9 inches and 25 per day creel). I give more fish away than I have ever kept and for some "filleting is wasteing" as Grandad would say, I fry em hard and whole no head, no waste. Check out the rock fish video below on Youtube. 

Keep pulling them in Cdog and enjoy those fillets.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Southern Maryland Lexington Park


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Nice going on the croaker.
> 
> Say, is this place near Baltimore? If so, I wasn't aware that croaker came that far north!



I have caught croaker as far north as the Key Bridge on 695.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice Report..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

EFishent said:


> Lol...I dont do any croaker fishing in VA so I'm not sure of your limits, but up here in the Mason Dixon State, a keeper for me is anything with in regulation size and creel limit (9 inches and 25 per day creel). I give more fish away than I have ever kept and for some "filleting is wasteing" as Grandad would say, I fry em hard and whole no head, no waste. Check out the rock fish video below on Youtube.
> 
> Keep pulling them in Cdog and enjoy those fillets.


Oh, yeah that was what I was asking, there is no size or creel limit in Va.


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

I know the limit is 9 inches but I dont keep anything under 12.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Oh, yeah that was what I was asking, there is no size or creel limit in Va.


Ok, I may have to check out Va. I would still use a limit maybe 10-11" since no creel...I could bless a bunch of family and friends who now only eat the fresh fish I catch. On croaker I enjoy the pull much more than the eating. Take care


----------

